# Plaxo Signatures



## Scott Bushey (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.plaxo.com/signature

Does anyone use this? Is it safe or is it a spyware trojan?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> http://www.plaxo.com/signature
> 
> Does anyone use this? Is it safe or is it a spyware trojan?



Interesting idea. Used it. It became a pain. Uninstalled it. 

rsc


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## pastorway (Nov 10, 2005)

it is always running in the background and while it may be helpful it can get quite bothersome......

I do not use it.

Phillip


----------

